# Found a couple of places



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

So I stumbled upon a few places they seem a lil pricey though but the first one has a LOT of different butters

Camden grey

New directions aromatics

let me know if anyone uses these guys and how they are please! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Here is another site to peruse.

New directions imho is a little pricey , communication is nil , here in Canada.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

I've used them up already  they were one of the first I bought from actually I just browse around looking for new people who may have new goodies to get!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> I've used them up already  they were one of the first I bought from actually I just browse around looking for new people who may have new goodies to get!



LOL alrighty then. 

I am into FO's right now and anywhere is fair game.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 4, 2009)

:twisted: muhahahaha its all for a good cause


----------

